# ps3 headphones



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

what are the best gaming head phones to get for the ps3.ive got mw2 and i want to talk to my mates when im on line.ive only seen the sony bluetooth ones are there any others that are better than these?
thanks


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ive got the sony ps3 one and hated it if im honest now useing a jabba bluetooth headset to talk to people was around 20 pounds and much better quality and fits better on the ear


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

ive got the sony one and its the best ive had.i put the sound through the t.v so when people are talking its not in your ear but coming through the t.v.its so much easier to hear and talk to people.


----------



## stevenebm (Jun 6, 2009)

i will agree with goodfella the sony one isnt the best of fit.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Got a Sony one from mymemory.com for about £15 think its the PV-702 works well enough.

John


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Get a look at this thread mate.:thumb: Theres some called Turtle Beach P21 that are great if you dont wanna go crazy. A million miles better than the crappy bluetooth ones from my experience.
http://www.limexb360.co.uk/product/Turtle_Beach_P21_PS3_Headset_TBEFP21

Heres some alternatives. I cant tell you enough how much better it is hearing the voices in both ears.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=145148


----------

